# Spoiled by speed



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Our cable system just finally started simulcasting all the analog channels, so I'm trying to convert my wife over from her 2 tuner Premiere to my old 4 tuner Elite. (she recorded a lot of analog so couldn't use a 4 tuner before) Anyway this means I'm spending a lot of time on the Elite copying all her shows over via MRV. (she has about 1.2TB worth) It is sooooo sloooooow! I've only been using my Roamio for a few weeks but I forgot how slow the Elite was. Hopefully she doesn't notice a big difference or I may end up having to buy another Roamio soon.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

All these comments about speed really make me want one...


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

The Premiere must be a real dog, glad I skipped that series!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

In HD UI, it's slow as dirt. But there are a few things (ESPECIALLY the space indicator -- yes, I'm one of those who OCD-ly constantly checks how full my Tivo is, since I WANT TO WATCH EVERYTHING I RECORD OR DELETE IT MYSELF, and understandably can't realistically set everything to KUID) that made me stick with the HD UI after getting a Premiere 4..

Another funny thing is that I'm now spoiled by the download speed from the Premiere 4 compared to my Tivo HD.. download to a computer (with kmttg) that is. I record mostly SD shows, so a SD show takes *around* 5 minutes (a bit more, but that's a rough estimate) to download on my Premiere 4. On my Tivo HD, it takes WAY WAY longer -- tens of minutes.

Supposedly downloading from the Roamios is even faster.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A Premiere running the SDUI is fast. Under HDUI, it's painfully slow.

Now that I have a Roamio, I can see why everyone complains about the Premiere. I always ran my Elite under SDUI, but was forced to change to HDUI to use a Mini on it. The Roamio is a pleasure; the Premiere is constantly pausing, waiting, displaying that little circle of patience.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I recall getting a lot of flack over they years complaining how ridiculously slow my Elite was running HDUI and Flash apps. So glad I no longer have to use that Elite anymore.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you mainly got flack for claiming that your Elite was slower then your Premiere. To me they are equally as agonizing to use.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh I could tell a difference between the Premiere and Elite easily. I would frequently change some of the Elite's unused tuners over to channels I didn't receive (no recording) and the Elite would tangibly speed up immediately. 

Then I thought the Mini was a joy to use until I used the Roamio. Now the Mini seems slow too.  Definitely spoiled.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I found my 2 tuner Premiere after several updates just about tolerable using HDUI and always significantly faster than my Elite. Even now compared to Mini and Roamio my 2 tuner Premiere is still tolerable and I still use it (though I'd never want to use Netflix on it again). The Elite I gladly cast off to other family members.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I never owned a Premiere. My latest was the THD, so all I was used to was the SDUI. The Roamio UI is at least as fast as my THD, and maybe faster.

Where the Roamio really surprises me is the speed of transfers between it and my computer, up or down. Blazing!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

astrohip said:


> ...The Roamio is a pleasure; the Premiere is constantly pausing, waiting, displaying that little circle of patience.


Calling it the "circle of patience" is being too kind


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

bobfrank said:


> I never owned a Premiere. My latest was the THD, so all I was used to was the SDUI. The Roamio UI is at least as fast as my THD, and maybe faster.


I went from TiVoHD to a Roamio. I'm very pleased with the performance. I still have one TiVoHD in the basement, and used it the other day. My goodness churning through that UI (even though it is SD) felt like trying to run in waist deep water. What a frustrating experience compared to the Roamio!


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

On my Premier I cut the HD Gui off because it slowed down so much. The Roamio is quick.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

astrohip said:


> A Premiere running the SDUI is fast. Under HDUI, it's painfully slow.
> 
> Now that I have a Roamio, I can see why everyone complains about the Premiere. I always ran my Elite under SDUI, but was forced to change to HDUI to use a Mini on it. The Roamio is a pleasure; the Premiere is constantly pausing, waiting, displaying that little circle of patience.


Well, I am glad you now see we were not crazy 

When released, the Premiere was almost unusably slow in the HDUI. I was forced to use the SDUI to keep my sanity. After a few updates, it went from unusably slow to painfully slow in the HDUI, but I switched to it.

The Roamio is acceptable. I would not describe it as "fast", but it is very usable and certainly not slow. It is as fast in the SDUI as the Premiere was in the SDUI. The speed, alone, makes the Roamio a very worthy upgrade.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I think you mainly got flack for claiming that your Elite was slower then your Premiere. To me they are equally as agonizing to use.


The Elite is just way slower than the regular Premiere for me. Opening something like Netflix takes almost 4x longer. The UI of the Premiere is slow but usable but the Elite/XL4 is just painful to me. I don't know why but it is very noticeable.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

astrohip said:


> A Premiere running the SDUI is fast. Under HDUI, it's painfully slow.
> 
> Now that I have a Roamio, I can see why everyone complains about the Premiere. I always ran my Elite under SDUI, but was forced to change to HDUI to use a Mini on it. The Roamio is a pleasure; the Premiere is constantly pausing, waiting, displaying that little circle of patience.


I use a mini with an Elite running the SDUI. No problems that I can see. Why were you forced to change to the HDUI?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Another funny thing is that I'm now spoiled by the download speed from the Premiere 4 compared to my Tivo HD.. download to a computer (with kmttg) that is. I record mostly SD shows, so a SD show takes *around* 5 minutes (a bit more, but that's a rough estimate) to download on my Premiere 4. On my Tivo HD, it takes WAY WAY longer -- tens of minutes.


I am highly amused by reading this post, because my experience is that the TiVoHD is blazingly fast with kmttg -- compared with the way it was before, with TiVo Desktop.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

uw69 said:


> The Premiere must be a real dog, glad I skipped that series!


its not. It was significantly faster than the TivoHD


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

vurbano said:


> its not. It was significantly faster than the TivoHD


In the SDUI maybe. But in the HDUI it gets bogged down and takes a second to respond to commands, which in turn causes you to think the command was missed so you press again and then it does it twice. And then other times it does miss commands and you wait thinking it's slow and it does nothing.

With the Roamio that never happens. You occasionally get a bong if you go too fast, but at least that's a response to the command so you know it was was received.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> I am highly amused by reading this post, because my experience is that the TiVoHD is blazingly fast with kmttg -- compared with the way it was before, with TiVo Desktop.


Weird, I thought they both did basically the same exact thing, essentially a curl or http download....
so I don't know how they're any different in actual download speed -- unless I'm wrong, which I probably am.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

crxssi said:


> The Roamio is acceptable. I would not describe it as "fast", but it is very usable and certainly not slow.


My Roamio is fast. And I'm a demanding user. It's a very rare occasion when the response isn't instantaneous.



HazelW said:


> I use a mini with an Elite running the SDUI. No problems that I can see. Why were you forced to change to the HDUI?


When I first added the Mini, it said something like "you can only use a Mini with the HDUI interface, do you want to change?". There was no option given.

Then once I did that, next was the "and you lose a tuner too. Ok?".


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

astrohip said:


> My Roamio is fast. And I'm a demanding user. It's a very rare occasion when the response isn't instantaneous.


It might start to do something instantly (thank God), but it doesn't FINISH it instantly. What holds up performance now are the unnecessary animated transitions- they are just too slow. They were "cute" for about 10 minutes, many years ago. Now they just slow down my navigation. ERRRRRG.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I moved up from TiVo HDs, skipping the last gen. In just 4 days with Roamio, I've made the decision to change out the remaining boxes to Minis. I'm glad I skipped the last couple of generations, and hope this box lasts quite a while. I just realized today that I've had the THDs for 6 years!


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

dslunceford said:


> I moved up from TiVo HDs, skipping the last gen. In just 4 days with Roamio, I've made the decision to change out the remaining boxes to Minis. I'm glad I skipped the last couple of generations, and hope this box lasts quite a while. I just realized today that I've had the THDs for 6 years!


I did the same exact thing, installed my 2nd mini today, one more to go.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Our cable system just finally started simulcasting all the analog channels, so I'm trying to convert my wife over from her 2 tuner Premiere to my old 4 tuner Elite. (she recorded a lot of analog so couldn't use a 4 tuner before) Anyway this means I'm spending a lot of time on the Elite copying all her shows over via MRV. (she has about 1.2TB worth) It is sooooo sloooooow! I've only been using my Roamio for a few weeks but I forgot how slow the Elite was. Hopefully she doesn't notice a big difference or I may end up having to buy another Roamio soon.


Transferring content from my mostly full THD to my Elite took about 3 days. At least that's what it seemed like since I saw the blue light for 3 straight days. Each transfer was only about 30-32Mbps even with tuner parking on both boxes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Transferring from my Elite to my Roamio was actually quite fast. But transferring from my Wife's 2 tuner Premiere to the Elite was a bit slow. Although I started using the Roamio immediately and transferred things as I went, so it may have felt faster because I wasn't in a hurry. With the Wife's TiVo I was trying to get done in a certain window so that I could catch a time when she wasn't recording to swap them out.


----------



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

astrohip said:


> My Roamio...
> 
> When I first added the Mini...
> 
> Then once I did that, next was the "and you lose a tuner too. Ok?".


Roamios don't lose a tuner when you add a Mini. They have dynamic tuner allocation. Was that question from the Mini or from the Roamio?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

flar said:


> Roamios don't lose a tuner when you add a Mini. They have dynamic tuner allocation. Was that question from the Mini or from the Roamio?


There was a post I was replying to that was not in your reply/quote. In it we were talking about an Elite.


----------

